# Stop puppy jumping up?



## Jo C (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, Does anyone have any suggestions on how to stop My 12 week old puppy Benjy from Jumping up on the sofa.. He has started to get worse with this.. I have tried staying really calm and just telling him no and putting him down..I have tried shaking a tin full of stones at him (suggested in a puppy book) but he loved it and tried to play with it?
I have lost patience and shouted at him but this just gets him excited..I know that you shouldnt shout at puppies and I dont as a rule.
I have have tried to ignore him but then he just gets up and snuggles in with me?
Any other suggestions I looovvee my Benjy so much but just want to keep the sofa a dog free place seen as tho he has taken over the rest of the house!!lol


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

If you want him to not be on the sofa, you need to get up and move him off the sofa every single time he gets up there. If he tries to mouth you, get a houseline to attach to him so you don't touch his collar. After several times of doing this, he will get the picture. You could also use a command, such as Off or Down so that when he gets up onto the sofa in future, you can use the command alone and he should get off. But I wouldn't suggest shaking bottles at him or shouting and I would get rid of the puppy book if that is what it suggests. Ignoring won't work either, as he will just snuggle down onto the sofa and he would have been rewarded for getting up.


----------



## Jo C (Sep 6, 2010)

Aw thanks well I have tried using a command..Down but he really does not listen..I do take him off every time he gets up..and he has neverr snuggled for long as I put him down everytime..I suppose it will just take lots of time and practice..the puppy book did not suggest shouting infact it says not to ever shout..that was a one off loss of temper (I really know you should not shout at puppies..and I dont it was a one off).
but will keep plugging away at the command and hope he picks up on it soon!!
PS your Springer is Gorgeous!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

There was a similar thread a month or so ago, featuring spaniel I think and similar. Basically the best idea is to make the floor more interesting (play down there and have toys for example), and postiviely reinforce the behaviours you do want. It's a good think that the pup likes you, natural for them to seek physical contact to.

Managing the excitment level of the pup is key to reducing all sorts of hyper jump up, nip, and scratch behaviours.


----------



## Jo C (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Rob..this makes sense I left his fav toy at a friends at the weekend and he has been worse since then will call and get it and treat him to a new toy too!
Fingers crossed


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a similar problem with Tron following us upstairs all the time & complaining loudly when we put a gate up. I was recommended to simply teach him more self control. So removing him from the sofa immediately every time might take ages & seem boring, but eventually he'll realise that it's simply not worth his while to get up there.

You can also try telling him no every time you see him about to jump & give him a yummy treat if he manages to control himself. The trick is consistency & just keep doing it no matter how long it takes!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jo C said:


> Aw thanks well I have tried using a command..Down but he really does not listen..


Of course he doesn't. He is 12 weeks old and he has not been actually taught what 'down' means. Oh and if you are going to want to use 'Down' for him lying down on the floor, choose a different word for him to learn like 'Off' for getting off furniture or, if you tell him 'down' in the future and he lies down on the furniture, then it will not be surprising! 

Use a house line in the house - a simply cheap lead or bit of rope/string attached to his collar will do. When he gets on the sofa, command him "Off' in a firm but quiet tone and lead him off the sofa, rewarding him when his paws hit the floor. Repeat this as often as neccessary and do remember always to be patient and calm because if you start to get annoyed and excited, so will he! He is only a baby and this may take quite a few repetitions but persevere and you will get there.  The house line will also help in teaching him what other areas are not allowed without having to grab at him.

www.apdt.co.uk has a list of Local Trainers who run classes and do private training so when his innoculations are complete, I would consider going to some if I were you as you have taken on a highly active and intelligent type of dog who needs guidance and direction if he is to make a great pet! :001_cool:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

we don't let alf on the sofa at home as he scratches it and tries to bury rawdides under the seats,so we kept constantly taking him off it and saying off and one night had to do this about 30 times!(reminds me when the kids are little and you have to keep taking them back to bed when they keep getting up) but the next night it was less and less until now he has got the message,what we also did was took the throw that was on the sofa and put it on the floor for him and some chews etc so he became used to lying on that and now he just lies in front of fire and throw is back on the sofa.I thought we would have a problem in that we have just come back from our hols and we allowed him on the sofa there as we wanted him to be comfortable and happy there,but no problem at all when we got home,he stays on the floor.


----------

